# What do I have here?



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

I’ve come across a very lucky find. A elderly enthusiast passed and his family is selling the train set(s). 

I’d like to make a smaller running set, particularly something themed and period correct. I’ll need to sell some of these pieces in order to fund my own build. 

first thing I gave to sell is the massive table with track installed. I have a number of pictures of the table and legs. 

Id appreciate if anyone can identify what they see. Im going to see it and make an offer today. Any ideas on possible value? (EDIT -Bought it)

I assume the first step is de dusting everything. What do you guys use To clean non electric cars?
Than

Ed


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What scale are they? HO or O?
Transformer is worth something depending on it's condition, dust it off is it a ZW?
Better pictures with a ruler along the side, so we can see what they are. Are they 2 rail O? Or HO?
Or the underneath of them.
Looks like HO?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, please post close up pictures of the locmotives and 2 or 3 of the freight cars.
Be sure that the couplers are clearly visible. How many locomotives and
how many cars?

The Lionel transformer tells me this is an AC powered layout and
the 2 rail track tells me it is S gauge with AC locomotives.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> Yes, please post close up pictures of the locmotives and 2 or 3 of the freight cars.
> Be sure that the couplers are clearly visible. How many locomotives and
> how many cars?
> 
> ...


I think the locomotive is HO, but the cars might be S scale? They look big next to the locomotive? Maybe not.
This is HO,


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

These are 3 stand alone cars. The engine doesn’t seem to have, well an engine.


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

Different cars. Most tyco Hong Kong, some Mantua, some Italy, germany


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

The one Bachman car.


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

Pocher


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m sure the bugs are all HO


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

Of course I have unused track by the lb. here are more shots of the co troller. (Regulator?)


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a photo hosting site? I used to use photobucket. This was in a box. Small wood carving tools with a sharpening stone. Japanese made.


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

Fleischman


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

The Lionel power pack threw me until I saw the picture of the Recti-Pack... My guess is that guy converts the AC from the power pack into DC which can be used by the locos. VERY IMPORTANT WARNING! Do not hook the power pack directly to the rails, you will likely destroy the motors in all of your locos! You would be better off picking up a used HO power pack from a train show, or just converting everything to DCC when you rebuild the new layout. The existing equipment is just begging for trouble unless you know exactly what you're doing.

Well the Bachmann 2126 is definitely HO, I have the same model (except in your pic the tender is sitting backwards). All of the cars where I can see the couplers have horn-hooks which are likely from the 80's or older. Everyone has moved to proper knuckle couplers these days, so you'll find your older cars won't connect with newer ones. You mentioned some of the cars look very large next to the locos, but I didn't see a ruler in any of the pics, or even a side-by-side comparison of the cars, so as mentioned earlier we really can't tell you anything about the scales of the questionable cars from a photo of the individual cars without some kind of reference. However if you want to know if they are supposed to be the same scale, compare the wheels on the cars. If the wheels are the same width apart as the Bachmann locos then they are all HO scale. S scale will have larger, wider wheels, and will also have a much different style of couplers.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

After viewing more photos it appears that this is, as Ed suggests, an HO layout
using the Lionel Z transformer as AC power source which is then rectified by the MRC
device to DC to run the HO locos. 

If you want to run the layout you should first thoroughly clean the rail tops. Use
alcohol and elbo grease and get it shiny...then clean the loco wheels (see below).
They must have no dirt or grime on them to ensure smooth electrical pickup.

You also should clean the old lubricants from the loco gearing. It is likely
gelled and will impede smooth operations. Use a PLASTIC FRIENDLY 
'grease' for the gears, and a PLASTIC FRIENDLY 'oil' for the motor
bearings. Hobby shops sell the LaBelle products.

Study the big Z transformer and the MRC rectifier. Make sure they are
properly connected. There should be a pair of wires from The A track
terminals on the Z to A input on the MRC...and another pair of wires
from the B track terminals on the Z to the B input of the MRC. The
MRC will have wires to the track, possibly a 'bus' under the layout which
has drops from the track every so often. There may be a panel of
switches which control power to isolated sections.

You should have a multimeter that you can use to determine that
these power devices are working properly. You would use it set
on AC VOLTAGE to check the output of the Z...and set on DC VOLTAGE
to check the output of the MRC.

Once you have the track power working you can use it to clean
the loco wheels easily. Place a paper towel with a spot of alcohol
on the track. Run the front wheels of the loco onto the wet spot.
Hold the loco by hand as you run up the speed and the wheels
slip in the alcohol...then repeat with the rear wheels on the spot.

There will likely be turnouts in the track to divert trains to a different
route. These too will need power and you should find a panel
of buttons or swiitches to control them. Likely these will be
powered by the AC ACCESSORIES terminals on the Z.

You will likely run into problems. Our members will be here to help
you over those rough spots. Do as many tests as you can and
let us know what you find.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like the track is brass? 
Might be better off getting new track?
If the ZW works you should get a decent buck for it.


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

The rectipak was not hooked to anything. It was in a box with the Fleischman engine train. Perhaps the rectipak was specific to only that train?


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

I was hoping to Create a old west California gold rush themed train. I’m in WAY over my head. Of the folks I’ve talked to everyone seems to have an interest in the controller. I’ll never get away with a table that big, and I’d really like something simple. Where should I sell some of this gear? I’d prefer a simple layout. One train, and I envision putting my time into the scenery.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I'll have a go at aproximate values and such.

First, you need a good operating power pack to be able to test your locos. 

The half size items are N-scale'ish toys sold via mail order. Maybe a couple bucks each at the most. I bought the exact same trains a while back as background scenery for a buck each. IIRC, the wheels are too crude to run on track, but if you put new trucks on them they might work...

If it runs, the Bachmann plus loco is probably 25-50 bucks. They are roughly on par with the base-level Bachman locos today which can be good runners and that you have the box is a good thing.

The two Bachmann steamers are probably in the same realm. Maybe near the bottom end. Some of those Bachie steamers ran ok and some were prone to self distruct.

the Southern Pacific Switcher is an AHM. If the light in the figure's hands "lantern" works and it runs, you might be able to get $20-30 for it. IIRC, the "lantern" version is less common and possibly more Desireable.

The Lionel Transformer is definitely worth some $. In working condition and cleaned up these often go for $100. Don't use it for HO trains.

The basic HO rolling stock is probably 2-5 each. They probably work fine but be compatible with modern trains they would need knuckle couplers and they all look like the common trainset-level stuff that you can find in Train SHow bargain bins all the time.

The Pocher old time cars seem to go for 5-15 bucks each depending on condition and line. 

Not seeing much value in the buildings, but small, old built-up buildings don't fetch much anyway. Keep them yourself or maybe sell as a lot.

I don't know anything about Fleischman locos, but for it -and all the others- you're best bet is to plug them into ebay and select the "Sold items" box to see what they've been selling for. I've given you guesstimates, but Ebay is a much better measure of the market.

Likely you've got brass track there. Clean it all down with alcohol and if it runs well enjoy it, otherwise you may want to rip it up and replace with "Nickel Silver"


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

I really like these buildings. I found a Facebook scenery group. I’d like to hurry up and get to relax by making scenary. These little houses are a good start. I also found a buy sell parking lot show about 70 miles from me in about two weeks. Now don’t get me started on Magazines.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I do find those craft-style buildings charming. Though not realistic, they harken back to a time where almost everything was DIY and prototype model railroading was not en-vogue. I've seen alot of old handmade buildings in that vein and even a couple old-style layouts. I think it's not too dissimilar a concept to the layouts popular among some Lionel fans (and even a few HO hobbyists) that are deliberately built around vintage (and vintage styled) toylike buildings, action accessories and toy vehicles.

In a somewhat similar way, I have a number of locos and rolling stock that represent the custom work of a dedicated hobbyist. Many of them are short of perfection or absolute accuracy and -generally being decades old- they aren't the hyper-detailed models of today. However they are unique, usually filling a niche that would be otherwise hard to fill affordably and I enjoy running them. I also find also some satisfaction in being the caretaker of the hard work of a talented hobbyist who is very likely no longer with us.


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

The track is 3/4th of an inch from metal to metal


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

I have 60 x 9 “ straight pieces, most with the clips. WhT kind of metal do you think they are? I think the say AACME


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

I have complete years of this magazine. I need to sell these to buy a contoller. What should the price be?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Magazines are worth almost nothing these days.....we get them included with some collections we buy, but they usually end up getting recycled, because no one will buy them....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like common HO gauge brass track. Pretty worthless nowadays, everyone want's nickel silver. Brass track is a PITA to keep clean.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't tell for sure what you have. Maybe take a picture or two with a ruler in the picture. I want to say the trains are HO but the Lionel transformer is throwing me off.
Clean everything up and post on eBay in October with a $50 starting bid is my advice.
IMHO all-in you have 2-$300 worth of trains.


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks for the input BigAl. 
I took the locomotives to the Whistle stop in Pasadena. WOW! Nice store. Two staff members were great. 
The Bachmanns all run. I bought the correct synthetic lube. I’ll take this apart and insure the contacts Points are good and clean and that there gears have no gunk build up from the old style grease. It was a good thing I didn’t run them on my dusty track. 

The 7321. I really like this train. Store said it’s Marx prewar. Approx 1930s. It was frozen, but we coaxed movement out of the wheels. 

The wheels grudgingly spin, but on track the AC current goes “open loop.” That’s what the train ship told me. 

Are there some specific things I should look for? I’m going to do a cleaning with 90 isopropyl and attempt a light disassembly. 

I wish my interests were held by the Bachman trains that worked right out of the box, but the character of this cast train is remarkable to me. I guess I’ll watch some YouTube vids and start a thread for just that train.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Can you give some more information about the magazines like how many?


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

Gramps said:


> Can you give some more information about the magazines like how many?


I have years 2003 to 2009 model railroader. I’d like $10 a year. I also have 2 big layout magazine issues, and one of the magazines is the 75th anniversary issue. Shipping would be actual cost.


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

Gramps said:


> Can you give some more information about the magazines like how many?


I have years 2003 to 2009 model railroader. I’d like $10 a year. I also have 2 big layout magazine issues, and one of the magazines is the 75th anniversary issue. Shipping would be actual cost.


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I sent you a Conversation.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You guys know that for what you're asking for the magazines, you can get MR's digital access, which gives you every issue ever published in digital form.


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

Perhaps you feel I’m profiteering? I thought the price was reasonable. I’m new to your forum. But not new to internet boards. Out of curiosity, if I put this on another board, are you going to follow around with your post about internet access?


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Your price for magazines is entirely fair. You might not get it, but it's in the ballpark. 



CTValleyRR said:


> You guys know that for what you're asking for the magazines, you can get MR's digital access, which gives you every issue ever published in digital form.


This isn't in the sale forum but it's generally poor form to redirect to an alternate option on the same thread where someone has posted a priced item.

Would you post that if this was the sales forum?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's generally poor form to ask people to pay more than something is worth, even if it's done innocently. I don't believe that a sale should be based on taking advantage of one party's lack of information. Same reason you would read Consumer Reports Magazine, or watch YouTube videos on how to avoid getting ripped off by car dealers, loan companies, etc.

Would I stalk the sales forum posting that kind of information? No. 

If I were advising someone on how to get rid of something, like here, I would do it unhesitatingly. The seller, and potential buyer, deserve to have all the relevant information.


----------



## Jennedp (Aug 1, 2020)

You forget something.... let me clarify

*“If I were advising someone on how to get rid of something, like here, I would do it unhesitatingly. The seller, and potential buyer, deserve to have all the relevant information...AS I SEE FIT.”*

Given your post count, I give respect for what is likely very good knowledge learned through years of experience. 
I’m putting this away, but what a way to say hello. 

Edward


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Come on CT,
You're a good guy, always willing to help and I respect you. However, I'm incredulous that you're really going to argue that 83 cents per issue is "taking advantage" and too much to ask for hard copies of magazine back issues. 

@Jennedp,
$10 is a fair price per year though truthfully they'd probably sell faster at half that. As has been said, magazines can be hard to sell these days, but there are folks out there that want to complete collections and some still like paper copies. I've paid between 10 cents and $2 each for back issues at train shows and model shops. 

Shipping is a bit of an issue as shipping one year can cost as much to ship as you're asking. One tip that might help:
If you do find a buyer, even though you can't send magazines via "Media Mail" you can fit 3-4 years of MR in a medium sized USPS flat-rate box.


----------

